# Gentoo 2005.1: We are happy to announce GLI 0.1

## [PHT]Giangi

Se non è stato già fatto un thread .... vorrei sapere che pensate :

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/releng/installer/index.xml

siano per caso ad una svolta "epocale" per gentoo ....  :Rolling Eyes: 

Edit by Randomaze: Ho modificato il subject in modo da rendere più chiaro l'argomento di discussione...

----------

## Diggs

Preferisco l' old school  :Razz: 

----------

## oRDeX

Bhe siamo ancora alla 0.1, ma di certo è un notevole passo per gentoo.

Probabilmente vedremo Gentoo su molti più pc di quanti non l'abbiamo visto ora, dato che questo porterà un notevole abbassamento di livello di difficoltà dell'instalazione e quiandi renderà la distro sicuramente accessibile a molte più persone

----------

## [PHT]Giangi

 *spiller wrote:*   

> Preferisco l' old school 

 

Concordo non piace essere redhattizzato ....  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## oRDeX

Forse l'installazione di gentoo "per etica" sarebbe dovuta rimanere la classica...che forse la si potrebbe definire come una prova per vedere se si è all'altezza della distro che si sta installando   :Very Happy: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

sarò masochista, ma l'installer mi toglie il gusto

----------

## [PHT]Giangi

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> Forse l'installazione di gentoo "per etica" sarebbe dovuta rimanere la classica...che forse la si potrebbe definire come una prova per vedere se si è all'altezza della distro che si sta installando  

 

Certo l'installazione "Classica" oltre ad essere un'ottima palestra per chi deve imparare e conoscere come funziona la distro; la rende quel tanto da definirla "esclusiva".

Non vorrei ritrovarmi sul forum in men che si dica migliaia di thread con domande tipicamente da niubbo, perche non si ha voglia di imparare usando l'installazione grafica.  :Cool: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

visto che si sono sbattuti per farla..... bè non vedo l'ora di usarla!

....si, sono un pigro.

ci saranno più niubbi? si... ma credo che  per un bel pò ci sarà ancora un aurea di "difficoltà" intorno all'installazione di gentoo....

----------

## randomaze

 *[PHT]Giangi wrote:*   

> Se non è stato già fatto un thread .... vorrei sapere che pensate :

 

Perché consideri Off Topic una cosa chiamata "Gentoo Linux Installer", inclusa nel LiveCD 2005.1 (experimantal) ufficiale Gentoo?

----------

## [PHT]Giangi

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *[PHT]Giangi wrote:*   Se non è stato già fatto un thread .... vorrei sapere che pensate : 
> 
> Perché consideri Off Topic una cosa chiamata "Gentoo Linux Installer", inclusa nel LiveCD 2005.1 (experimantal) ufficiale Gentoo?

 

si è vero .... lo tolgo

----------

## thewally

 *spiller wrote:*   

> Preferisco l' old school 

 

Anche io  :Wink: 

Pero' in questo caso credo che non sia poi una cosi' pessima idea.  :Very Happy: 

Basta che creino due runlevel differenti, mettendo quello di default per i niubbi assatanati (  :Laughing:  )  e, aggiungendo una semplice stringa all'avvio, un runlevel per noi vecchi  :Wink: 

Chissa' se attraverso la GUI potranno scegliere anche le CFLAGS ? (Lo so che puo' far ridere, ma dico sul serio)

----------

## Apetrini

Non ho nessun problema etico ad usare la GLI, anzi.

Il fatto che con l'installer grafico gentoo somiglierà di piu ad altre distribuzioni non me ne frega nulla, a me basta gentoo!!

L'installazione di gentoo da "riga di comando" era gia semplice, ora con la gui si avrà la stessa semplicità di prima, solo che sarà piu veloce per l'utente settare le impostazioni. Questo mi pare ottimo.

e in piu la grande innovazione sta nel fatto di riuscire a salvare i profili, in modo da usare successivamente le impostazioni e i settaggi che si era precedentemente salvato.

è ovvio che GLI in quanto gui ha delle limitazioni, ma sono convinto che ci sarà sempre il solito metodo "old school" disponibile...

Ottimo questo Installer, promette bene...

----------

## Sparker

Però alla lunga installare a mano ogni volta diventa noioso.

Soprattutto si deve rileggere il manuale per vedere se è cambiato qualcosa nella procedura.

Comunque l'installazione manuale resta molto istruttiva.

----------

## oRDeX

Io soono inoltre dell'idea che gentoo è una distro che si fa crescere sotto le proprie mani, mattone per mattone...e iniziare dall'installazione manuale è proprio l'inizio di questo cammino..che poi continuerà con la scelta dello stage e dei pacchetti base che ognuno di noi vorrò installare..per questo vedo l'installazione via terminale qualcosa di quasi "necessario" per il gentooista

----------

## lopio

condivido quanto dicono gli altri.

Installazione manuale la vedo come un passo necessario per imparare e spero non verra' tolta mai

sarebbe un vuoto incolmabile

----------

## hardskinone

Argomento già affrontato in quache 3d passato. L'installer è uno strumento in più messo a disposizione.

----------

## mouser

 *hardskinone wrote:*   

> Argomento già affrontato in quache 3d passato. L'installer è uno strumento in più messo a disposizione.

 

E sono contento che ci sia finche' resterà "uno strumento in più"!

Mi darebbe fastidio anche solo se diventasse il metodo principale per installare gentoo.

Premetto che non sono contro le innovazioni (soprattutto questa innovazione, che porterà chi non ha mai provato il geco "perchè troppo difficile" un pò più vicino a questa fantastica comunità), ma il mio terrore, il mio incubo, che l'handbook che i neofiti di gentoo troveranno più facilmente sul sito sarà:

 *Quote:*   

> Capitolo 1: IL BOOT
> 
> Avviare il live-cd con il parametro x se vi vuole "....", y se si vuole "....."
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Che orrore!!!

Speriamo proprio che venga consigliata l'installazione a riga di comando...... insomma, prima di usare gentoo, tutte le volte che mi era capitato (per errore, o per n00baggine) di avere una sola voce di grub per avviare slack, e mi ritrovavo in kernel panic, rifacevo il pc....  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

E chi ci pensava a mettere un live cd, montare le partizioni e chrootarmi dentro????

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## Anthony55789

Penso che questa innovazione porterà un passo in avanti alla diffusione di gentoo sopratutto per coloro che considerano l'installazione testuale troppo difficile da gestire e da ricordare e penso che questo sarà un grande passo per la community gentoo (indubbiamente  :Laughing:  ) per permettere la diffusione di questo sistema linux anche a coloro che hanno voglia di smanettare pero sono alle prime armi e cercano di avere il sistema un sistema base su cui partire.

----------

## akiross

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> sarò masochista, ma l'installer mi toglie il gusto

 

Quoto in pieno.

Chi vuole una gentoo facile basta che prende vidalinux  :Razz: 

----------

## cagnaluia

Arrivata... Codename: "El Nino"

Installer grafico?

----------

## X-Drum

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Installer grafico?

 

http://article.gmane.org/gmane.linux.gentoo.installer/329

http://www.gentoo.org/news/en/gwn/20050808-newsletter.xml

edit: e anche => https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-367921.html

----------

## Josuke

 *hardskinone wrote:*   

> Argomento già affrontato in quache 3d passato. L'installer è uno strumento in più messo a disposizione.

 

quoto, non vedo come un installer possa cambiare una distro di per se fantastica, non ho praticamente mai reinstallato gentoo da quando è uscita...ma se mi si fonderanno gli hd o un fulmine mi brucerà il pc (dopo le dovute imprecazioni) reinstallerò il tutto più velocemente, non è come si installa una distro che ne determina l'ottimo funzionamento bensì chi la usa  :Wink: 

----------

## mouser

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> quoto, non vedo come un installer possa cambiare una distro di per se fantastica, non ho praticamente mai reinstallato gentoo da quando è uscita...ma se mi si fonderanno gli hd o un fulmine mi brucerà il pc (dopo le dovute imprecazioni) reinstallerò il tutto più velocemente, non è come si installa una distro che ne determina l'ottimo funzionamento bensì chi la usa 

 

Questo e' vero, ma (e parlo in maniera assolutamente personale), credo che la mia abilita' e conoscenza a livello di funzionamento dei sistemi GNU/Linux, anche se assolutamente a livello base, ha avuto il piu' grande salto conoscitivo in avanti dopo l'installazione di Gentoo, piuttosto che dopo 2 anni di utilizzo...

Cerco di spiegarmi meglio: dopo 2 anni che utilizzo Gentoo per "qualsiasi" cosa, mi rendo conto di aver appreso moltissimo su questa distro e, piu' in generale, sui sistemi GNU/Linux..... mi rendo anche conto, pero', che il periodo durante il quale ho appreso piu' nozioni, ed assimilato il tutto piu' velocemente, e' stato proprio quando mi sono cimentato nelle prime installazioni di Gentoo.

Insomma, e' vero che una distro va valutata secondo l'utilizzo e non secondo l'installazione, ma una buona installazione ("buona" nel senso di educativa) puo' far cambiare completamente l'idea di una distro, IMO.

Io, sinceramente, ho sempre installato tramite installer piu' o meno grafici in passato (a partire dai vari Anaconda di RH, Fedora e Mandrake, fino agli ncurses di Slackware o Debian), ma quando ho installato gentoo, ho capito tutto quello che succede sotto Anaconda o sotto gli ncurses..... Insomma, Gentoo mi ha insegnato qual'e' il primo passo per avere un'installazione GNU/Linux, cosa bisogna fare per costruire il sistema operativo, quali sono i passaggi che, anche se con qualcosa di diverso, fanno tutte le distro per essere poi utilizzate.

E credo sia uno dei nostri punti di forza!

Tutto questo, ovviamente, IMHO

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

> Installer grafico?

 

Ne stiamo parlando nel thread indicato da X-Drum... per questo faccio il merge del tuo post  :Wink: 

----------

## BaNdit400

Non sono ferrato in materia come la maggior parte di voi, ma accolgo la presenza di un installer grafico con un buon grado di soddisfazione. Personalmente ho iniziato installando Gentoo nei miei PC ''a mano'', a riga di comando ammettendo che questa operazione è stata per me una ''palestra'' invidiabile: ho visto prender forma operazione dopo operazione un sistema operativo. C'è, però, anche da valutare la comodità di un simile strumento che permetta (in caso di installazioni che devono essere effettuate velocemente) di portare a buon fine un'installazione in tempi e con impegno relativamente limitato: in questo VidaLinux mi ha già dato una mano, GLI in Gentoo non potrà che fare meglio.

Ritengo, quindi, improbabile un giudizio del tipo "era meglio a riga di comando" oppure "l'installer grafico batte tutti"; dipende da ciò che si vuole, da ciò che si cerca senza impiantare una guerra di religione: Gentoo è una distribuzione completa, potente, flessibile e ben fatta ed i due sistemi di installazione dovrebbero rappresentare solo un'ulteriore scelta.  :Wink: 

Wide Open

Gianluca ''BaNdit400''

----------

## mouser

Volevo solo fare una precisazione riguardando il mio ultimo post....

Quello che intendevo non era dire che l'installer-grafico fa schifo, e l'installer testuale e' una cosa spettacolare...... io dicevo solo che l'installer grafico sara' comodo, ma toglie tutta quel gusto, tutta quella "palestra" (per rubare un termine a BaNdit400... e' GPL, vero???  :Laughing:  ) che l'installer testuale rende disponibile agli utenti.

Detto questo, sono pienamente d'accordo con BaNdit400

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## BaNdit400

 *mouser wrote:*   

> ...tutta quella "palestra" (per rubare un termine a BaNdit400... e' GPL, vero???  )...

 

Si si, è GPL ovviamente...  :Very Happy: 

Wide Open

Gianluca ''BaNdit400''

----------

## randomaze

Leggendo la homepage e la GWN mi si é posta una domanda:

La Gentoo 2005.1 include l'installer grafico? Perché tale installer era previsto in questa versione ma

In homepage dicono che é uscita la 2005.1 (disponibile, per adesso, solo su bittorrent).

Nella GWN dicono che é pronta la versione 0.1 dell'installer (disponibile come LiveCD experimental).

mi sembra che la cosa non sia chiara.

Qualcuno mi chiarisce l'arcano?

----------

## fabius

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Qualcuno mi chiarisce l'arcano?

 

Probabilmente la versione stabile 2005.1 contiene l'installer classico, quella sperimentale anche l'installer grafico

----------

## Guglie

io spero che gli utenti nuovi che installeranno gentoo per la prima volta si leggano l'handbook come bisogna fare adesso con l'installazione da shell, altrimenti quando vedranno schermate come questa potrebbero non capirci niente e inserire le opzioni un po' a casaccio

comunque io penso che andrò avanti con l'installazione non grafica, anche soltanto solo per configurare subito il sistema come voglio io e per sapere che cosa sta facendo la mia macchina durante l'installazione

----------

## .:deadhead:.

1) le iso si trovan qui [nessuno lo aveva ancora scritto] http://tracker.netdomination.org/

2) mi sembra che in ballo , per questa release ci fossero 3 elementi:

- nuovo 2005.1 grezzi minimal & universal

- nuovo 2005.1 con installer

- nuovo X-LiveCD

Qui travate info circa X-LiveCD e/o installer

Per adesso sul tracker sopra linkato si sono la normale batteria di CD gentoo 

http://tracker.netdomination.org/torrents/install-x86-minimal-2005.1.iso.torrent

http://tracker.netdomination.org/torrents/install-x86-universal-2005.1.iso.torrent

http://tracker.netdomination.org/torrents/stage1-x86-2005.1.tar.bz2.torrent

etc etc

e ha fatto capolino anche X-LiveCD gentoo 2005.1 

http://tracker.netdomination.org/torrents/livecd-x86-2005.1.iso.torrent

---

e poi ci sono questi che sono X-LiveCD non ufficiali fatti da alcuni Gentoo devel...

agaffney scrive che il X-LiveCD ufficiale avrà [ha] gnome xfce fluxbox ed enlightment, mentre questo è basato su kde 3.4.1

http://blog.iansview.com/uploads/x86_lt_2k5_preview.png

http://tracker.netdomination.org/torrents/fizzlewizzle-x86-linuxtag2005.iso.torrent

Sul tracker trovate anche altri liveCD... ma non ho trovato info a riguardo...

Ulteriori info su questi 3d https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-367820-highlight-2005+1.html

---

Per adesso posso solo dire CHE FIGATA IL GENTOO X-LIVECD 2005.1 con anche l'installer grafico  più avanti posterò un commento un po' più dettagliato

----------

## ballero

Non mi sembra che la Gui vada a togliere qualcosa alla tradionale installazione di gentoo, ma e' solo una comodita' in piu' per velocizzarla.

Per me e' ok.

Si dovrebbe invece eliminare del tutto il precompilato.  :Wink: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Per adesso posso solo dire CHE FIGATA IL GENTOO X-LIVECD 2005.1 con anche l'installer grafico  più avanti posterò un commento un po' più dettagliato

 

l'unico difetto é che, per farci stare l'XliveCD, hanno dovuto togliere praticamente tutti gli stages etc...

In questo modo, un'installazione completamente off-line é piu' dura.

Coda

P.S.: come livecd, preferisco il liveDVD di lxnay  :Wink: 

----------

## Alberto Santini

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> Io soono inoltre dell'idea che gentoo è una distro che si fa crescere sotto le proprie mani, mattone per mattone...e iniziare dall'installazione manuale è proprio l'inizio di questo cammino..che poi continuerà con la scelta dello stage e dei pacchetti base che ognuno di noi vorrò installare..per questo vedo l'installazione via terminale qualcosa di quasi "necessario" per il gentooista

 

non sono d'accordo... parlando sinceramente, non mi piacciono le cose fatte a meta'... purtroppo o per fortuna sono spesso un estremista. se vuoi vedere il sistema crescere mattone per mattone installa from scratch. altrimenti, qualsiasi facilitazione che aumenta il bacino di utenza e' la benvenuta!

----------

## cloc3

Il cuore è conservatore.

La mente, pur di non ammettere l'evidenza, finge di non sapere.

In ogni caso, non ci credo troppo. Voglio vedere quando si impalla il baselayout, come si comporta l'installer  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Il fatto è che la grafica non si addice a un processo di compilazione.

Poi, ciascuno lavori come vuole sul proprio computer.

----------

## otaku

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> In questo modo, un'installazione completamente off-line é piu' dura.

 

Quoto  :Laughing: 

----------

## mouser

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> l'unico difetto é che, per farci stare l'XliveCD, hanno dovuto togliere praticamente tutti gli stages etc...
> 
> In questo modo, un'installazione completamente off-line é piu' dura.
> 
> Coda

 

Effettivamente mi sembra un processo un po' piu' "stupido" quello di rilasciare un live cd, sicuramente comodo con X, ma togliendo una delle varie possibilita' di scelta di gentoo..... certo, nessuno obbliga a scaricare il livecd con X, pero' se un utente n00b di gentoo (come ero io quando ho scarricato e tentato di installare la prima volta) scarica il cd con X, gli piace, e dopo scopre che non ha a disposizione tutte le features a disposizione di cui si parla nell'handbook..... mah!

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## fededambri

diavolo, volevo provarlo ma non c'è ancora per PPC64!

----------

## [PHT]Giangi

io ho provato XliveCd su un Fujitsu c1020 ... e nisba non completa l'installazione perchè va in errore  :Sad: 

----------

## n3m0

La mia idea è questa: 

Installer grafico + pacchetti binari sono allettanti soprattutto per quella schiera di utenti che vogliono un sistema immediato non solo nell'installazione, ma anche nell'utilizzo.

Guarnire Gentoo con tali tool è una specie di illusione. 

Gli utenti ci si avvicinano convinti di aver un sistema immediato (a pacchetti binari) e poi si trovano cmq davanti a un sistema che ha per gli upgrade va tutto di sorgenti e compilazioni che impiegano un tempo sensibilmente superiore per l'installazione.

Per come la vedo io, un installer grafico + binari di installazione non servono quasi a nulla per Gentoo, poichè la maggior parte di chi la proverà capirà poi che i binari se li scorda e che deve andare avanti a compilazione.

Chi invece fondamentalmente ama la compilazione del software dalle binutils ad openoffice, passando per tutto il resto, allora, IMHO, non lamenterà mai la mancanza di un installer grafico, accessorio pressocchè inutile, visto che è una specie di pozzanghera in mezzo a un deserto.

IMHO, è un lavoro "perso", ma che i developers sono liberissimi di portar avanti.

Un lavoro del genere ha più senso nell'ottica di creare una distribuzione binaria gentoo-based, pensata più o meno in questo modo: 

- si scelgono accuratamente le USE flag

- si mantiene un portage-tree diverso da quello ufficiale gentoo

- si mantengono server con i binari/ebuild di tutto il software incluso nel suddetto tree

- il portage viene configurato/modificato per far si che di default installi i binari

- il portage viene configurato/modificato affinchè la modalità di installazione classica (via compilazione) debba essere esplicitamente richiesta; deve essere anche segnalato che tale modalità di installazione potrebbe non produrre i risultati sperati a meno di non modificare il set di use-flags, la cui modifica a sua volta potrebbe compromettere il sistema di installazione binaria.

- la distro deve fornire un parco di pacchetti binari talmente ampio da ridurre la necessità della modalità di installazione via compilazione pari quasi a zero.

- deve essere presente un ottimo front-end al portage

Ovviamente alla fine non sarà più una Gentoo, ma una distro su esso basata. Ma almeno sarà una distro immediata come la intende l'utente che vi si avvicina perchè "ha l'installer grafico".

----------

